# Graphics in borland c++ 5.02



## tanush_89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi guys,
plz help me.

1.)
 I want to learn to add graphics in c++. Can you suggest me some good sites and books to learn it.

2.)
I came across some programs using graphics. They worked well in TC++ 3.0 but in BC 5.02 it said " Could not initiliaize BGI graphics in windows".


Plz help me


----------



## saurav_nolakha (Dec 29, 2006)

You may have not entered the path of the bgi folder or entered it incorrectly


----------



## tanush_89 (Dec 30, 2006)

No, its not that. It works in TC3. I know how to initialize graphics.its not working in Borland 5.02


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 30, 2006)

borland is a command run compiler


----------

